# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  تبدیل پروژه vb6+access به vb6+sql server

## ali190

باسلام و عرض خسته نباشید
دوستان برای اینکه بتونم با sql server کارکنم توی سایت نمونه خوبی بدست نیاوردم تا با مطالعش بتونم روش کار باsql server رو یاد بگیرم
تقریباً با sql server آشنایی دارم (در حد نصب و ساخت جدول در حد ابتدایی و آشنایی)
میخواستم از دوستان کمک بگیرم و یک پروژه vb6+acceess رو به vb6+sql server تبدیل کنم تا هم خودم این مقوله رو یاد بگیرم و هم رفرنس خوبی باشه برای بچه های دیگه
برای این مورد سورس باشگاه بدنسازی که موجود در این سایت هست رو انتخاب کردم

این هم آدرسش

اگر دوستان زحمت بکشند و پله پله این برنامه رو بهsql server تبدیل کنیم فکر میکنم آموزش خوبی بشه.
البته اگر فکر میکنید این برنامه سنگینه و تبدلش خیلی وقت گیره میتونید از یک برنامه ساده تر شروع کنید
فقط کنترل ارتباطی با بانک adodc باشه و بانک قابلیت ایجاد ، حذف ، ویرایش رکوردها رو به صورت پارامتریک داشته باشه.
خیلی خیلی ممنونم

----------


## HjSoft

دوست عزیز اصلا کاری نداره ، کافیه Connectionstring رو عوض کنید ، لازم نیست چند نفری روش کار کنید . تنها مبحث بک آپ با اکسس فرق داره و خلاص ! من یکی از پروژه های خیلی خیلی بزرگ خودم رو در عرض 1 ساعت sql کردم . دقیقا شبیه به اکسس هست .
موفق باشید ./

----------


## mostafag

من چیز زیادی در مورد sql نمیدونم و منظور شما رو از اینکه گفتید کاری نداره متوجه نشدم

یعنی جدول ها و Query هایی که با اکسس ساخته میشه رو میشه به Sql تبدیل کرد
چطوری؟؟!! با نرم افزار خاصی یا به صورت دستی؟

میشه کمی بیشتر توضیح بدید؟!
(چون منم بدم نمیاد که هم Sql یاد بگیرم و هم خب پروژه هایی که با اکسس نوشتم رو به Sql تبدیل کنم خب بالاخره Sql قویتره دیگه!  :متفکر:  )

با تشکر از شما  :لبخند:

----------


## ali190

باسلام خدمت HjSoft عزیز
میشه از شما خواهش کنم یک نمونه از این تبدیل رو در اینجا قرار بدید؟
یا این فایل رو به SQL SERVER تبدیل کنید؟
ممنون میشم

----------


## M.T.P

> باسلام خدمت HjSoft عزیز
> میشه از شما خواهش کنم یک نمونه از این تبدیل رو در اینجا قرار بدید؟
> یا این فایل رو به SQL SERVER تبدیل کنید؟
> ممنون میشم


سلام دوست عزیز:
جناب HjSoft درست میفرمایند...
یه بانک SQL مثل بانک اکسس طراحی کنید و در برنامه تون فقط ConnectionString رو عوض کنید ، بقیه کدها رو نمیخواد دست بزنید.
تغییر Connectionstring
از اکسس:
"Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Mode=ReadWrite;P  ersist Security Info=False;Data Source=" & App.Path & "\Data.mdb"به SQL2005
"Provider=SQLNCLI.1;" & _
     "Integrated Security=SSPI;" & _
     "Persist Security Info=False;" & _
     "AttachDBFileName=" & DBPath & ";" & _
     "Data Source=SERVER-PC\sqlexpress"

----------


## ali190

باسلام
میشه لطف کنید کد مربوط به sql server2000  رو لطف کنید 
چون در شرکت ما از این نسخه استفاده شده ، رو سیستم ما هم همین نسخه نصبه
یه مشکل دیگه بنده هم در تبدیل جداول اکسس به sql server هست
نمونه جداول اکسس این برنامه رو در اینجا قرار دادم
میشه لطف کنید این جداول رو به نسخه  sql server2000 انتقال بدید؟
ممنون میشم

----------


## milad-fa

> میشه لطف کنید این جداول رو به نسخه sql server2000 انتقال بدید؟


سلام دوست عزیز بفرمائید اینم بانکتون که به SQL Server 2000 تبدیلش کردم.
موفق باشید/

----------


## ali190

سلام
ممنون از تمامی دوستانی که تا اینجا بنده رو در این تایپیک همراهی کردند
هدفم از ایجاد این تایپیک این بود که برنامه خودم رو که با بانک اکسس بود رو به sql server تبدیل کنم و دیگه اینکه این تایپیک یک رفرنسی بشه برای سایر دوستانیکه مشکل بنده رو دارند(با یک مثال عملی)
من یک پیشنهاد دارم:
عملیات تبدیل پروژه vb6+access به vb6+sql server رو به صورت یک الگوریتم (ویزارد) یا دستورالعمل بیان کنیم.(من در این زمینه اطلاعات کافی ندارم)
کل عملیلات تبدیل رو بگیم ضمناً در هر مرحله نکته مربوط به اون مرحله رو هم ذکر کنیم.
مثلاً :
1-تبدیل بانک اکسس به sqlserver
نکات :
نکته1-1 معال نوع فیلدهای موجود در اکسس در sql server
نکته 2-1 فکر میکنم برای اینکه بتونیم تو جداول sql server اطلاعات رو وارد کنیم حتماً باید یک کلید داشته باشد وگر جدول بصورت readonly باز میشه
.............. نکات دیگر
2-آیا فقط تعویض provider کافیه؟ یا نه باید خواص کلیه آبجکتهایی که واسط بین بانک و اینترفیس هستند هم باید تغییر کنند مثل کنترلهای data ، adodc و...
3-attach کردن بانک به sql server
و....
مراحل دیگر و نکات دیگر
دوستان فرض رو بر این بذارید که شخصی برنامه اش رو با vb6+accesss نوشته حالا میخواد اون رو به vb6+sql server تبدیل کنه و اطلاعات بسیار بسیار کمی در مورد این تبدیل داره ، بتونه با رجوع به این تایپیک مشکلش رو برطرف کنه
در پایان توضیح مراحل تبدیل هم یک 2 فایل نمونه جهت مشاهده عملی قرار داده بشه
یک پروژه vb6+access که بعد از طی مرحل و نکاتی که دوستان مطرح میکنند به Vb6+sql server بدل شده است.
فکر میکنم با همکاری و مشارکت دوستان تایپیک ماندگار و خوبی بشه.
از همه عزیزانی که تا اینجا بنده رو راهنمایی فرمودند کمال تشکر را دارم و امیدوارم این مبحث به نیجه غایی برسه.
یاعلی

----------


## milad-fa

با سلام،
دوست عزیز علی جان شما ماشاالله خیلی کلی مشکلتو مطرح کردی.
فکر کنم اگه تک تک و موضوع به موضوع سوال هاتو تفکیک ومطرح کنی بهتر باشه.
تا هر کسی در هر زمینه ای که واردتر هستش بتونه بیشتر و بهتر کمک کنه.
شما سوال ها را تک تک مطرح کن من وسایر دوستان و همچنین به همراهی خودتون سعی می کنیم به اون چیزی که مد نظر شما و شاید بقیه هم باشه برسیم.
موفق باشید/

----------


## ali190

سلام
تشکر میکنم از میلاد عزیز
میلاد جان به همین خاطر اصرار دارم تا اساتید ابتدا عملیات تبدیل رو بصورت یک الگوریتم و بصورت فاز به فاز تقسیم بندی کنند تا ابتدا مراحل کار دربیاد 
سپس هر کدوم از بچه ها با توجه به تخصصشون کمک کنند
ممنون و متشکر

----------


## milad-fa

سلام،
از دوستانی که تاپیک رو میبنند هیچ کدوم سوالی ندارد،هیچ کدوم جوابی هم نمیتونن بدن؟!
واقعاً جالبه.
دوستان اگه سوالی دارن بپرسن اگر هم کمکی از دستشون بر میاد دریغ نکن.
دوستان اگه همین تبدیل بانک از Access به SQL به کارتون میاد بگید یه آموزش بصورت چندتا عکس یا فیلم بذارم. :اشتباه: 



> نکته1-1 معال نوع فیلدهای موجود در اکسس در sql server


راستی راجع به این باید بگم علی جان واسه تبدیل بانک اصلاً نیاز به دونستن این نیست چون خود SQL این کار رو انجام میده ولی واسه طراحی بانک چرا!
درضمن بعد از تبدیل بانک هم کار خواصی جز تغییر Connection String ها فکر نکنم بمونه اگه بعد از تبدیل بانک هم مشکل خواصی هستش بگن تا کمک کنم(یا شایدم کنیم).
مرسی.
موفق باشید/

----------


## ali190

ممنون از میلاد عزیز که بحث رو پیگیری میکند
میلاد جان : 
سئوال 1)



> راستی راجع به این باید بگم علی جان واسه تبدیل بانک اصلاً نیاز به دونستن این نیست چون خود SQL این کار رو انجام میده


میشه بگی چطوری؟(تو sql server2000)
در مرود عکس و فیلم هم نیکی و پرسش
ولی میلاد جان بنظر من اگر بصورت الگوریتم فرم جلو بریم قابل فهم تر باشه
واسه مرحله اول اگر این تبدیل بانک رو که توسط sql اجام میشه رو بگی عالیه.
تابعد
ممنون برادر

----------


## milad-fa

> واسه مرحله اول اگر این تبدیل بانک رو که توسط sql اجام میشه رو بگی عالیه.


با سلام،
اینم آموزش تبدیل بانک از Access به SQL که براتون آپلود کردم فکر کنم گره از کاره خیلی ها باز کنه.
من که تا حالا تو سایت چنین چیزی ندیدم.
آموزش بصورت تصویری هم هستش.
امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکی بکنم.
اینم لینک دانلود : Learn Import Access In SQL
موفق باشید/

----------


## milad-fa

یعنی این کار ما الکی بود و به درد هیچ کسی نخورد؟!!! :ناراحت:

----------


## M.T.P

> یعنی این کار ما الکی بود و به درد هیچ کسی نخورد


آقا خیلی کارت درسته.  :قلب:

----------


## milad-fa

> آقا خیلی کارت درسته.


ممنون M.P.T جان،
فکر کردم الان دوستان میان با کلی تشکر و سوال های دیگه و انگیزه واسه ادامه دادن تاپیک ولی مثل اینکه اینطور نیستش.
دوستان کاری می کنند آدم از ادامه دادن کار پشیمون شه.
من که به شخصه انگیزه ای واسه ادامه دادن این تاپیک ندارم.
با تشکر.
موفق باشید/

----------


## MMR_1344

دوست عزیز 
از لطفی که کردین متشکرم
ولی نباید برای کاری که دوستانه انجام میدیم انتظار تشکر از همه رو داشته باشیم به هر حال از زحمتی که کشیدی سپاسگذارم

----------


## ali190

باسلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان بخوص میلاد عزیز 
میلاد جان واقعاً خیلی زیبا و قابل فهم مبحث convert جداولها از اکسس به sql رو توضیح دادی(روش توضیحت number1 بود) 
فکر میکنم بعد از این مرحله حتماً باید برای هر کدوم از table ها در sql یک کلید اصلی در نظر بگیریم ، چون در غیر اینصورت فکر نیمکنم بتونم رکورد جدیدی رو در table ایجاد کنیم(Read Onlly)
دوستان من یک نظری دارم
برای اینکه آموزشمون متمرکز بشه و همه بتونن ازش استفاده کنن و بحث به انحراف کشیده نشه خواهش میکنم یک برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی رو در اینجا معرفی کنیم و تمام تغییرات لازم رو بر روی اون اعمال کنیم تا همه دوستان استفاده کنند
من پیشنهادم برنامه باشگاه بدنسازی هست 
باشگاه بدنسازی
بعد از انتخاب برنامه و تعیین کلید اصلی بر روی هر کدوم از جداول نوبت میرسه به تعریف provider .
دوستان بسم الله
یاعلی

----------


## ali190

سلام
دوستان میخواهید من یک پروزه بانک اطلاتی دیگه آپلود کنم؟
یعنی نمیشه رو این کاری انجام داد؟
اگر میشه دوستان همکاری کنید
یاعلی

----------


## ali190

سلام  دوستان
من provider ها رو برای تمام adodc ها عوض کردم ، منتها باز هم جواب نگرفتم 
میشه راهنمایی بفرمائید؟

----------


## Sk1900n3

با سلام
برای *تبدیل بانک اکسس به بانک sql* فقط کافیه یک دیتابیس  همنام دیتابیس اکسس در sql ایجاد کنید
2.بعد روی دیتابیس راست کلیک کرده و tasks رو انتخاب کرده و در نهایت گزینه ی imports Data رو انتخاب میکنیم
3.در پنجره ظاهر شده و بعد از next اولی در پنحره بعدی در DataSource گزینه ی Microsoft Access رو انتخاب میکینم و در قسمت File name مسیر فایل اکسس را وارد میکنیم
(اگه بانک اکسس دارای پسورد هستس باید درUsername و Password وارد کنید و غیر اینصورت خالی رها کنید)
3.در پنجره ی بعدی Database که همان مقصد میباشد را انتخاب میکنیم (پیش فرض دیتابیس انتخابی شما میباشد)
3.در پنجره ی بعدی Copy data from one or more tablesor views را انتخاب کرده
4. در پنجره بعدی جدول های بانک اکسس ظاهر میشود که باید همه را انتخاب نمود
5.next و اجرا ی پروسس

----------


## ali190

سلام
ممنون از توضیحاتت 
عالی بود
اما مهمترین و اصلی ترین مشکل ما در تطبیق پروژه vb با بانک sql هست
من برای  اینکه هم خودم و هم سایر دوستان بهتر بتونیم این موضوع رو متوجه بشیم ، پیشنهاد کردم پروژه باشگاه بدنسازی رو از vb6+access به vb6+sql server تبدیل کنیم
جداول این برنامه توسط میلاد عزیز (milad-fa) به sql server انتقال داده شد
فقط مونده اعمال تغییرات در پروژه vb6 جهت برقراری ارتباط با sql server و  تکمیل برنامه
ممنون میشم اگر راهنمایی میخوای به ما برسونی بر روی این پروژه باشه
لینک جداول برنامه (جداول برنامه در sql server) : جداول برنامه 
ممنون و متشکر از لطف شما دوست عزیز
یاعلی

----------


## Sk1900n3

سلام دوست عزیز

با این فایل هایی که واستون گذاشتم فکر نکنم بهانه ی دیگه ای واسه ی مشکلتون باشه

DAO In VB6
Project Connect 2 Sql
ADO In Vb6

----------


## ali190

سلام
ممنون از مقاله ها و نمونه فایلهایی که قرار دادی
ولی متاسفانه مشکلی از من حل نشد
من نیاز دارم تا یکبار (یکبار برای همیشه) تبدیل یک پروژه vb6+acees رو به vb6+sql server درک کنم 
تمام دوستان به مرحله تبدیل و کانورت که میرسه یک جوری طفره میرن :لبخند گشاده!: 
خواهش میکنم این قضیه رو بر روی مثال مذکور یا یک پروژه مشابه به انجام برسونید تا کلیات مطلب رو درک کنیم
یاعلی

----------


## Sk1900n3

دوست عزیزم
شما واقعا بگین مشکلتون چیه؟
اگه مشکلتون اتصال  برنامه به اس کیو ال هست که نمونه برنامه را با دو کنترل قدرمتد vb واستون گذاشتم
لطفا مشکلتون جوری مطرح کنید که بشه در چند خط حداقل رفعش کرد  :خجالت:

----------


## ali190

سلام
ممنون از پروه های نمونتون ، ولی پروژه ای که در رابطه با sql server بود بانکش موجود نبود
مشکل بنده اینه که میخوام  این برنامه (باشگاه بدنسازی ) رو به sql server ببرم 
این هم بانکش : جداول برنامه 
میخوام در واقع با توضیحات دوستان در خصوص تبدیل این برنامه به vb6+sql server در واقع روند و الگوریتم تبدیل  تبدیل پروژه vb6+access به vb6+sql server  دستم بیاد و پروژه ای بعدیم رو با این روند خودم انجام بدم
همین 
اگر امانش هست بنده رو  در این تبدیل پله پله راهنمایی بفرمائید
دست شما درد نکنه 
خدایی کارم خیلی گیره
یاعلی

----------


## Sk1900n3

رفیق من
این که توپوشه ی برنامه ش چیزی نداره 
خاااااااااااااااااالیه

----------


## ali190

سلام
منظورتون برنامه باشگاه بدنسازیه؟

این صفحه دانلود :
http://jafaripur.persiangig.com/Proj...tem_3.5_VB.zip

پسورد برای ورود به برنامه : 123456
پسورد پایگاه داده : 123456Jafaripur

من خودم الان دانلود کردم ، مشکلی نداره

----------


## farshid.vb2010

:شیطان: سلام به همگي من كد Update و New و DELETE با دستورات Sql رو ميخوتم :خیلی عصبانی: 
لطفا برام Email كنيد .
Farshid.vb2010@gmail.com

----------


## ali190

سلام
دوستان عزیز اگر امکانش هست کمک کنید این تایپیک هم ختم به خیر بشه
خیلی مدت از ایجاد این تایپیک میگذره ، ولی ...
میتونه مرجع خوبی برای سایر دوستان باشه
ممنون
یاعلی

----------


## vahid_visualbasic

من هنوز نحوه اتصال به بانک اس کیو ال 2000 رو به صورت کامل پیدا نکردم

----------

